# Where to in the northern hemisphere?? Aspen, Whistler...



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Maybe I'm jaded but I def want to explore more mountains outside of Colorado. So I def recommend you to hit Whistler if money is no object.

Personally I think some of the best riding is at Jackson Hole but the night life isn't going to compete with Whistler or even Aspen.


----------



## Zandax (Jul 24, 2010)

If you don't mind europe you should check out mayrhoffen, zillertal area, Laax, Films, st anton, ... The state of the powder is a hit or miss but i've had about 12 waist deep days and ive only been in the alps for 8 even if there's no powder there are enough parks around =P. If you're going to austria and have a car avaible i reccomend to stay in insbruck theres loads of nightlife there and +- 1 hour away from some epic resorts and there are a lot of resort wich you can reach in less than 15 minutes. And btw i don't think you'll find dry powder in whistler its known to have wet powder


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Well i wouldnt say that money is no object but if the best spot is in a more expensive area i will save hard to make this trip happen. I just watched Warren Miller's Impact on the tele this morning, a ski/boarding documentary, some insane champagne powder in the US, cant remember which resort tho.

Zandax, i dont know much about boarding in Europe, alot of talk on this forum is about resorts in the US & Canada. Where are all these spots u mentioned? Can u narrow them down to a couple of the best for dry powder & nightlife? Also is it expensive to ski there?


----------



## Zandax (Jul 24, 2010)

The most spots in mentioned like st anton, zillertal, mayrhoffen are all in austria. Films and laax are in Switzerland. The thing about european resorts is that the most of them are not realy resorts it are just villages wich existed way before the skilifts came there. So not everything in the villages is made for tourists this has it charms but also his downsides like in the smaller places you don't have the real clubs, but there will always be a nice pub around. 

Also unlike the US and Canada the resorts often (like 95% of them) are part of a huge linked area (like ski amadé wich has around 900 km avaible with the same pass) wich often means that 1 resort will have an epic park but limmited offpiste/pistes and another one will focus on the pistes/offpiste but will have a smaller park. These areas are or linked with a lift system or with a skibus wich is free. For powder i would recommend chamonix wich gets about 9-10 and often hosts freeride competitions, or damuls wich also has 9-10 meter of annual snow but limmited nightlife. Altough because of the shared passes you would probably be able to find a mountain wich has powder. 

As for nightlife just go around the local town and try to find a good bar / disco, be ready to learn some german songs in austria. Just stay in the largest village of the linked area and you will be fine. If you don't mind the powder (wich you do but anyway) you could check out snowbombing wich is a huge festival in mayrhofen each year in the beginning of april it's 4 days with crazy partys and concerts (the editors, crookers, subfocus, ...)

Budget wise just go to the local spar/shop and buy yourself some bread and spaghetti and some prepacked food for on the piste i wouldnt recommend eating on there if you don't wanna loose money/ alot of time. As for the bars they are expensive but just drink some beer before you go somewhere (atleast if you wanna get wasted)

edit: i forgot to mention st anton wich has great nightlife and +- 7 meter of annual snowfal and i've heard that serre chevalier in france is also a nice resort but i haven't been there yet. Another option would be touring the lyngen alps in north norway (thus march/april) but there are only 3 lifts around there but the snowfall/freeriding is epic if youre into touring, + tromso wich is the city clos to these mountains is a university city with a load of bars, ... . I haven't been to Swiss yet because i heard it's pricey so i don't have any information about it.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

if you're thining of europe, do some more research on St Anton in Austria. It one of the most amazing places I've ever been, for both snowboarding and nightlife. We did a european Alps boys trip Feb/March 2010, and it was epic! So yeah, St Anton Austria, you CANNOT go wrong!
Also, Zermatt in Switzerland was wicked, but a bit more on the pricier side. Unbelievable nightlife too, the talent there was eye opening!!!

Im from Perth man, so I understand how difficult it is to save and travel, especially as a student!!!
On another note, how was Niseko? I've been to Hakuba, and that place was off the charts crazy! Never had so much fresh off-piste snow to myself before! The Japanese like to keep to the groomers, thats why boarding there as a foreigner is epic. I think i might go back there, or Niseko, undecided at the moment.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Yea i have heard that St Anton was awsum for boarding but person that told me didnt rave on bout the nitelife... hmmm... Anyway, looks like my trip for the coming winters off now due to a change in financial situations  Oh well, it'll give me more time to research & save for winter after. Ive been lookin into France - Tignes & Val D'Isere has had sum good reviews. Im also still quite keen on Canada, maybe the rockies area for the powder.

Niseko was sick hey, and pretty much as u said for Habuka, plenty of off-piste to urself. Ive made runs where there was not a single person in sight!! And being right on the mountain it was ski in & out to our accom in 5mins.

Btw... im frm Perth too, small world!! Wish it'd snow here...


----------



## Snowplank (Nov 18, 2010)

If you're coming to Canada, Whistler will tick all the boxes for nightlife and park but local riders know that for REAL champagne powder, you have to go to the interior to places like Big White, Fernie, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse. Less busy compared to Whistler, where lift queues can be long; only problem is that the nightlife cannot compete with Whistler.

If you're willing to hire a car and drive a bit. You could stay in the town of Nelson (the Spirit Bar has some good DJ nights) and ride Red and Whitewater, the latter mountain is decent but a small locals hill really. Red is where it's at for awesome terrain, park and pow!

Sounds like you're not heading out for a while but when you do, you should check out Powder Rangers 2010-2011 | Tailor-made Ski Snowboard Holidays Canada | Canada Ski Vacations. They're a boarder owned-and-managed ski tour op. We booked for Whistler and they hooked us up with a sweet deal; gonna book a trip to KH with them later this season too.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If you want the super dry stuff in March you need to stay away from the coast. I think even at the best of times Whistler never gets Champagne Powder. 

I would look at Banff for that time of year. From mid March to Mid April you are almost guranteed loads of the dry stuff. There is plenty of night life here as well. Plus you have Kicking Horse which is an easy day trip. If you have the cash you could do a bit of an Alberta/Eastern BC circle trip. Fly into and out of Calgary, head to Fernie first, then Revelstoke, and do Kicking Horse on the way to Banff. 

**I'm from Banff so I am biased but this time of year is when we are at our best!


----------



## westcoastblues (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey mojo, I'm a Perth guy too.

Been to Niseko 7 times and Whistler and St Anton twice each. I have loved each and every one of my trips (hence the repeat journeys).

I would recommend going to St Anton if you can as you get everything there, a different but super fun culture (my first Red Bull and Jager was here about 15 years ago), great people from throughout Europe (including some very nice ladies), great nightlife and great terrain and (usually) snow.

If you are after pure powder shots however go Niseko, the snow is out of control there and the nightlife is slowly getting better (I first went when the best you could hope for was takeaway beer from the Seicomart to have in the Pension common room, or on your tatami mat...also salty fish for breakfast was considered "western style" continental breakfast). I now find it a bit too "Aussfied" are there are just thousands of us there. That said I will still go back. Also hit up Rusutsu for a bit of crazy tree fun.

Whistler was brilliant but I am not entirely sure I will go back again - everyone should go there at least once though.


----------



## Mojo (May 14, 2008)

Yea i agree, Niseko's pretty `Aussiefied' these days as more & more ppl find out about the place. Cant seem to get away from them no matter where u go in the world, hahaha... They say there's just as many of us abroad as there are in the country, true or not, there's plenty of us out there thats for sure, i always bump into a few no matter where i go...

Can you tell me more about St. Anton? PM me sum photos if u dont mind sharing 




westcoastblues said:


> Hey mojo, I'm a Perth guy too.
> 
> Been to Niseko 7 times and Whistler and St Anton twice each. I have loved each and every one of my trips (hence the repeat journeys).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeklund (Dec 14, 2009)

Fernie's got a decent night life and if you want powder we got it. We've had like 3 feet in the past 2 days and it's still coming down. The parks alright too but we got no jumps cause rcr is lame like that but the rails they have are really top notch and they are set up so you can progress.


----------



## westcoastblues (Nov 16, 2010)

Fernie has actually been on my radar too...so many great spots. I'm off to Park City in Jan/Feb and am really looking forward to that. Even catch 2 days of Sundance though I'm sure it will be chaos then.

Mojo, my last St Anton trip was a couple of computers ago so not sure where my photos are residing...I'll keep it in mind and maybe try and dig some up from home. The breadth of terrain there is really impressive and I think they have even linked a few more towns since I have been there (especially compared to Japan) however I still think the best snow I have ever had is in Niseko/Rusutsu. Generally I think you have to get a bit lucky with the snow at St Anton because it sort of faces the wrong way (south).

That said you really can't understate how great it is spending the whole day on the snow, stopping at a big restaurant/bierhaus about 2/3rds of the way down the last run of the day and being served huge mugs of great beer, everyone dancing on tables to traditional music acts in lederhosen with accordions and having the whole place singing along, cute girls, angry Germans to make fun of...and then trying to make your way down the last 1/3 of the slope in the dark and hammered....such excellent times.

If you like a little party and culture with your snow then the Austrians really do it well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Austrians vs Austrailians would make an AWESOME title for a snowboarding video/movie


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

tho this isnt my thread....nevertheless this is allllll some awesome feedback and input from everyone. im def gonna save this thread for when i go venturing across the ocean.

Thanks guy:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

